# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] Επισκευή μητρικής

## kwstas800

Καλημέρα! ! Εχω μια βραχυκυκλωμενη μητρική που ειχε χαλασει το ite της. Ενω το εχω αφαιρέσει συνεχίζει να εχει τα πιν που συνδέεται η μπαταρία βραχυκυκλωμενα, συγκεκριμένα τα αρνητικά έγιναν θετικά. Μπορει κάποιος να την επισκευασει; εχω και σχέδιο του κυκλώματος.  Μενω πολυκαστρο οποτε θα με βόλευε αν κάποιος μενει θεσαλλονικη κ γυρω περιοχές.

----------


## atsio

Ναι, μπορώ.

----------


## kwstas800

Στειλε μου το κινητο σου με μηνυμα γιατι εγω προσπαθησα να σου στειλω αλλα δεν δεχεσαι.

----------

